# Python 700 in a 1998 Ford Expedition



## mkraffert (May 16, 2011)

I have a Python 700 2-way system. I've installed the system in my 1998 Ford Expedition and all the "alarm" functionality works fine. The problem I am having is with the door locks and the dome light supervision. The system has built in relays, and LOUSY instructions. The system has the following wires: 

H3/A - Domelight Supervision Relay Input #87 - Black/White 
H3/B - Lock #87a Normally Closed - White/Black 
H3/C - Lock #30 Common (Output) - Green/Black 
H3/D - Lock #87 Normally Open (Input) - Violet/Black 
H3/E - Unlock #87a Normally Closed - Brown/Black 
H3/F - Unlock #30 Common (Output) - Blue/Black 
H3/G - Unlock #87 Normally Open (Input) - Violet* (Common with H3/D at fuse holder) 

and 

H1/9 - Domelight Supervision Relay Output #30 - This wire is ALSO Black/White and has a note in the manual that reads: If the input wire H3/A is not connected there will be no output on this wire. 

I have identified the following wires in the wiring diagram and have found them in the vehicle: 

Power Lock - Pink/Yellow 
Power Unlock - Pink/Green 
Lock Motor - Pink/Black 
Domelight Supervision - Polarity Positive - Black/Light Blue 

The instructions assume I know how to properly connect these wires based on the descriptions, but I don't, and I don't want to connect them wrong and fry the brain or anything. Can someone please point me to a diagram or describe the correct connections for this? 

Thanks! 
Mark Kraffert


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

First off any system should be installed by a certified tech that will stop any possibility of you frying your components in truck, secondly if you don't have a digital multimeter to test polarity of wires you should stop immediately and get one this will prevent accidental damage of vehicle


----------



## mkraffert (May 16, 2011)

I do have a multimeter and I verified everything I've installed so far. My problem is the installation instructions for this portion do not tell me what to expect from the wires I've identified, or what the system will be doing to the wires once hooked to them. The other wires were easy because the expected behavior of the wires was obvious (12V Constant, Ground, - door trigger, etc.). These are not so obvious, at least to me, and I don't know what the system itself is doing to these wires, i.e. what is Lock #87 Normally Open (Input)? What kind of input is it looking for? That's what I'm trying to understand. I would love to be able to hire an installation tech, but with my wife being unemployed for 2 years, that's not a reality. The system was a gift since purchasing a system also isn't in part of my reality right now.


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Green/black and blue/should be used for doorlocks only all the other ones are for other types of systems like reverse polarity and positive doorlocks, the other wires are not needed unless you want to turn on dome light with remote.


----------



## mkraffert (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for your help!! So H3/C - Lock #30 Common (Output) - Green/Black should splice into Power Lock - Pink/Yellow without cutting Pink/Yellow and H3/F - Unlock #30 Common (Output) - Blue/Black should splice into Power Unlock - Pink/Green without cutting the Pink/Green? How would I wire it to turn on the domelight? H3/A - Domelight Supervision Relay Input #87 - Black/White to 12V and H1/9 - Domelight Supervision Relay Output #30 to Domelight Supervision - Polarity Positive - Black/Light Blue? Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Sounds good


----------

